# News



## JABBO (Jun 26, 2012)

Told you so!!!  LOL   Just passing info guys. Don't get you're panties in a wad...  

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/06/25/big-bang-didnt-need-god-to-start-universe-researchers-say/


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 26, 2012)

A few thoughts on the article....



> "If you would just, in this room, just twist time and space the right way, you might create an entirely new universe. It's not clear you could get into that universe, but you would create it."



Yet, the article fails to explain how time and space may be twisted, and which way would be the correct way.  

Then this.....




> "I don't think you can use science to either prove or disprove the existence of God



.....and ultimately, the big question that leaves both of our sides on opposite ends of the belief pool.....




> "The 'divine spark' was whatever produced the laws of physics," Filippenko said. "And I don't know what produced that divine spark



Not many folks on here get their panties in a wad.  It's just a discussion between disagreeing parties.


----------



## JABBO (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll have to disagree with you on this one because I've seen it many times!!!! 



JB0704 said:


> Not many folks on here get their panties in a wad.  It's just a discussion between disagreeing parties.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 26, 2012)

JABBO said:


> I'll have to disagree with you on this one because I've seen it many times!!!!



The ones that get all worked up usually don't stick around very long.....either by choice or by mod.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 26, 2012)

JABBO said:


> Told you so!!!



You did?  

Regardless, I'm sure the churches will be empty this weekend, thanks to this article.


----------



## JABBO (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't shoot the messenger....  Like I said, just passing along.




centerpin fan said:


> You did?
> 
> Regardless, I'm sure the churches will be empty this weekend, thanks to this article.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 26, 2012)

JABBO said:


> Don't shoot the messenger....  Like I said, just passing along.



... and I'm just yawning.  Thanks for thinking of us, though.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jun 26, 2012)

"So it could be that this universe is merely the science fair project of a kid in another universe," Shostak added. "I don't know how that affects your theological leanings, but it is something to consider."

They may be getting closer.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 26, 2012)

Coulda, woulda, shoulda argument. The title of the article should have a comma at the end, then the word possibly.


----------



## coonkilla (Jun 26, 2012)

This also proves we came from monkeys to,be cause we keep hearing stories about people walking out of the jungles sayings "who am I and how did I get here"


----------



## JABBO (Jun 27, 2012)

Yea kinda like most of that stuff you read in your good book!!!  "POSSIBLY"   It does have a good ring to it. 



stringmusic said:


> The title of the article should have a comma at the end, then the word possibly.


----------



## Asath (Jun 27, 2012)

You mean to say that God, who sees and controls and creates and predetermines ALL things didn’t write the news article in question in sufficient detail to satisfy His audience?  And left some of them with doubts?

How shamefully lacking in prescience on His part.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 28, 2012)

Asath said:


> You mean to say that God, who sees and controls and creates and predetermines ALL things didn’t write the news article in question in sufficient detail to satisfy His audience?  And left some of them with doubts?
> 
> How shamefully lacking in prescience on His part.



You have to discern the meaning.  But only one of us might discern the meaning correctly.  More likely, none of us.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 28, 2012)

We can get 4000 different people to write their own books discerning parts of it.


----------



## Asath (Jun 28, 2012)

Put your money in the collection basket, my son, and I will provide you with the True Meaning . . .


----------



## Oconostota (Jul 3, 2012)

Asath said:


> You mean to say that God, who sees and controls and creates and predetermines ALL things didn’t write the news article in question in sufficient detail to satisfy His audience?  And left some of them with doubts?
> 
> How shamefully lacking in prescience on His part.



Who else likes ^^ humor, and sees a very distinct parallelism drawn by those comments?  Oh, so true!


----------

